

Paul Allen wrestles PaulAllen.org away from 'Paul Alien' filmmaker - rokhayakebe
http://www.techflash.com/microsoft/Paul_Allen_now_owns_PaulAllenorg_48109232.html

======
Locke1689
"Postman noted that Mayer had taken large portions of the legitimate Paul
Allen Web sites in order to make his site look as if it was connected to the
billionaire."

Seems like a legitimate seizure to me. If you're actively trying to fool your
clients in order to make a profit off someone else's name, that seems like a
legitimate cause for domain seizure. It's like someone registering gooogle,
making a google copy, then putting their own ads on it.

~~~
imp
I agree. I was just about to copy that same line from the article. The article
title is sensationalized. I had assumed he took it from someone also with the
name Paul Allen, but it was just someone who made a satirical film of the real
Paul Allen.

------
rms
>David Postman, a spokesman for Allen, said the company attempted to reach
Mayer on a number of occasions but the email and physical address provided on
the domain registration papers didn't work.

That's just as important -- a reminder to you to always use real information
when you register!

------
EvanK
I killed Paul Allen. And I liked it.

